# Using a Brompton as a home exercise bike



## snazpizaz (22 Nov 2019)

Hi

Can anyone recommend or advise what i need to purchase to use my brompton bike as a home exercise bike ?

Thanks for your attention folks

s


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Nov 2019)

Could you use one of the Wahoo direct drive trainers? I have their wheel on Snap which can accommodate most wheels down to a 24” wheel. (I think!!!!!) Worth contacting them. They are very helpful.


----------



## Kell (22 Nov 2019)

My turbo trainer will definitely not work. 

Might get away with a 24 inch wheel, but not 16".

Having said that, I'm pretty sure I've seen a roller type that would accommodate a smaller wheel folder.

I think, having had a look at the way mine clamps onto the the QR skewer, you'd really struggle to get one on as the gear chain would be in the way. You could undo it, but then you'd only have one gear (two max).

Other than that, standard rollers would work.


----------



## Kell (22 Nov 2019)

https://www.evanscycles.com/kinetic-small-wheel-adapter-EV154468

But the problem of clamping the wheel nuts remains.

I think you'd be better off buying the cheapest bike you can find and doing it that way. You might have got away with it if it had derailleur gears, but the hub (I'd say) would make it a non-starter.


----------



## Nibor (22 Nov 2019)

Rollers?


----------



## raleighnut (22 Nov 2019)

How big is the Lounge,


View: https://youtu.be/eMwn_hnoS5Y


----------



## snazpizaz (23 Nov 2019)

Thanks so far...
Seems like it's a difficult ask ??? 

Space is minimal..

Was wondering about rollers - Evans sell these :
https://www.evanscycles.com/training-energy/turbo-trainers_c/rollers-home_trainer_type
Do you think they might do ? They look a little difficult to keep balanced on ???

sp


----------



## 12boy (23 Nov 2019)

Fold bike. Grasping stem and seat post, bring to chest. Hold the bike with the drive side away from your body to avoid soiling your lovely bike clothes. Squat fully then return to an erect posture. Lift Brompton above your head until arms straight but not locked. Raise up on tip toes. Return to erect posture and lower bike to chest, then repeat. If this gets too easy, hold bike with one hand and squat on only leg, with palm on wall or furniture for balance. If still too easy, fill the front bag with bricks, or for an even greater challenge, many store bought fruitcakes, due to their depleted uranium density. Do this for 20 minutes and you will feel exercised. To restore carbs and sugars and to punish yourself for your many failures as a human being, eat all the fruitcakes. No other equipment needed. If core work is needed, hook your feet under heavy furniture and do sit ups holding the Brompton. You will not need a gym membership but maybe a hospital.


----------



## snazpizaz (23 Nov 2019)

i'm taking it 12boy isn't a fan of exercise. Perhaps he has a history of being teased at school.... 

A 20 minute ride on an upright bike targets lower back pain very well. I'm looking to do indoor riding on my h type brommie in winter months when i'll be riding far less but working over a pc / desk far more and therefore likely to experience increased episodic lower back pain common to my age group. 

s


----------



## 12boy (24 Nov 2019)

Actually I exercise daily, and when I went to outpatient therapy 12 days after breaking my pelvis in 3 places the first thing they had me do was ride a bike. I liked it so much that when saw one at an estate sale, I picked up an old Schwinn exercycle, just like the one at therapy for $50.00. It, plus the other exercises I did at therapy and home got me back on my Brompton (yes, the bike I was riding when I broke my pelvis) in 9 weeks. I was just funning you with the exercise routine. BTW, never could get much resistance on the exercycle, once that big flywheel was spinning, but the movement was great for bringing flexibility to my legs and hips.


----------



## annedonnelly (24 Nov 2019)

snazpizaz said:


> i'm taking it 12boy isn't a fan of exercise. Perhaps he has a history of being teased at school....
> 
> A 20 minute ride on an upright bike targets lower back pain very well. I'm looking to do indoor riding on my h type brommie in winter months when i'll be riding far less but working over a pc / desk far more and therefore likely to experience increased episodic lower back pain common to my age group.
> 
> s


If it's only a 20 minute ride you want surely you can get out in most winter weather. Unless you get a lot of snow & ice where you are.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Nov 2019)

I think any kind of trainer that fits a Brompton is a big ask. Not seen anything to date.
As others have said, any kind of beater-bike with a running back wheel and drive-train suitable for a qr skewer* would do the trick. Doesn’t need to be roadworthy.

*Some older turbos will take wheel nuts. I use a dilapidated old fixie on mine.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Nov 2019)

Now, I've never ridden on rollers, but I do know that it's a skill that needs to be learned. I also know from experience that Brompton handling is less stable than big wheel bikes so I wonder if learning to ride a B on rollers would be extra-difficult? It could be fun to find out. 

Given the thriving Brompton customisation industry I'm slightly surprised that there isn't someone out there taking Tacx trainers and customising them/cutting them down to size. Would cost a mint tho.


----------



## snazpizaz (24 Nov 2019)

Hi - thanks folks for further infos

1. I have found this on YT:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_ehng4mEYs

but i cant find mention of the make anywhere online beyond the vid. 

2. When i work i do a lot of desk work at home on a 5th floor apartment. I suffer from episodic lower back pain - so exercising on a bike provides really good break activity during those times - i don't want to go out - especially in winter - i lose concentration on work. 

s


----------



## chriscross1966 (24 Nov 2019)

You can get adapters for Kinetic Road Machine trainers, there's a type 1 or a type 2, link is for th etype 2 but willing to expect it to then link to both the exercise machine and the type 1 as well 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kinetic-Small-Wheel-Adapter-Trainers/dp/B0013A0JPC


----------



## snazpizaz (24 Nov 2019)

cheers - 

re kinetic machines seem to range quite wide in price 150 - 600 ! 👅


----------



## u_i (24 Nov 2019)

Looks like a Thai company. They presumably used the Brompton there because it was the easiest to bring along to some demonstration.


----------



## chriscross1966 (25 Nov 2019)

u_i said:


> Looks like a Thai company. They presumably used the Brompton there because it was the easiest to bring along to some demonstration.


And also the massive popularity of Bromptons in the Far East....

Did also note that Evans have a picture of a Brompton on their ebay ad for the adapter... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kinetic-...-Models-Indoor-Cycling-Trainers-/123634017965


----------



## ukoldschool (25 Nov 2019)

The Kurt Kinetic seems the easiest and best value. The right hand clamp has a slot for the hub index chain:







Vid here for info: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goLf3zoNFEM


One cheap here if you are close to collect, then buy the adapter from evans all dont for £75ish:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Indoor-bike-TRAINER-BY-KURT-KINETIC-ROCK-AND-ROLL-Turbo-Trainer/184048723532?hash=item2ada28a64c:g:jIMAAOSwqr5dz~N4&LH_ItemCondition=4

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kinetic-...-Models-Indoor-Cycling-Trainers-/123634017965


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> The Kurt Kinetic seems the easiest and best value. The right hand clamp has a slot for the hub index chain:
> 
> View attachment 494221
> 
> ...



I stand corrected!


----------



## ukoldschool (25 Nov 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> I stand corrected!



they sell an adapter. one for up to 2018:
https://www.kurtkinetic.com/cone-cup-adapters-products/internal-chain-actuated-cone-cup

and one for 2018 on:
https://www.kurtkinetic.com/cone-cup-adapters-products/internal-gear-cone-cup


----------



## Kell (26 Nov 2019)

That front stand looks better than mine too. 

When I use the prop that came with it it feels like I'm going downhill. I've had to prop it up on some old bricks I found in our garden.


----------



## snazpizaz (27 Nov 2019)

thanks everyone. I agree the Kinetic seems like the most reliable way to go. My only reservation is it's a tad bulky and you have to screw the brommie in and out each time you use it as an exercise bike. That said i've read that the 3 speed hub wont inhibits the Kinetic's axle clamp.

A quick return to the subject of rollers - has anyone identified a source for these:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_ehng4mEYs


thanks everyone sp


----------



## Kell (27 Nov 2019)

Rollers are rollers - any set should work with a Brompton, providing you can adjust them fore and aft. If you look at the screen grab pic you've included above, you can see that the front roller has multiple holes so that you can position them for bikes of different lengths. 

Every set of rollers I've seen has a similar set up.

All turbo trainers require you to screw the rear axle into place. It's not a difficult process, but it does take a few minutes.


----------



## Thomas vr (10 Feb 2021)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Could you use one of the Wahoo direct drive trainers? I have their wheel on Snap which can accommodate most wheels down to a 24” wheel. (I think!!!!!) Worth contacting them. They are very helpful.



Hi Heltor,

Did you do any more research or find info of people trying to fit a brompton to a wahoo (or different brand) direct drive trainer?

I know the company says it can only fit tyre sizes up from 24 inch.

But would love to hear if people still tried and succedded.

With regards,
Thomas


----------



## cougie uk (10 Feb 2021)

I can ride my Brompton on my treadmill - but as has been said a hack bike fixed to a turbo would be the easiest option.


----------

